# leads and collars for rabbits ?



## enfieldchar69 (Jan 18, 2009)

just been on ebay and noticed you can buy lead and collars for rabbits, are they used for walking a rabbit bit confused


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes they are, I have some for mine


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Never put a collar of any sort on a rabbit. Rabbits necks are really fragile and if the collar snagged on something or was pulled they can snap their necks. Use a harness instead. Yes you can walk rabbits on a harness and lead, I've always walked mine.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep, just like cats and dogs, you can walk rabbits on a harness. However I recommend you only do it on land that you know is safe from predators who might scare your bun and free from any diseases.

Oh, and some bunnies don't like them  my girls are OK on them though.

Islay & Jura on their harnesses by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> Never put a collar of any sort on a rabbit. Rabbits necks are really fragile and if the collar snagged on something or was pulled they can snap their necks. Use a harness instead. Yes you can walk rabbits on a harness and lead, I've always walked mine.


I think he ment harness as you can't buy collars for rabbits. Well not that I know of.


----------



## enfieldchar69 (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks for all the replys and jimbo definatly collars on ebay , x


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

enfieldchar69 said:


> thanks for all the replys and jimbo definatly collars on ebay , x


If they are collars then the answer is no.
Rabbits have very delicate bodies so a sharp pull on the laed could end up with a rabbit with a broken neck


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

enfieldchar69 said:


> thanks for all the replys and jimbo definatly collars on ebay , x


Well you learn something new every day. As Bernie says collar no, harness yes


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you cant really walk a rabbit you can only let them walk you


----------

